# .375 Marlin -vs- .444 Marlin???



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Been working towards getting a Marlin in 375...

I am getting a nice clean one finally after multiple swaps etc...  

You all know I have a real passion for 444's...

Anyone who has shot both give me any pluses and minuses for both... 

I appreciate your input as always!

Ron


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I have not shot either, but saw a comparison of the new calibers. The Marlin shot smaller groups than the Icon bolt action rifle which surprised me.


----------



## tommy jacobs

*375= 444 ?*

I own a 375 Marlin lever action,I love it,I had a 444, and hated to squeeze the triger on it,It would almost break your jaw to shot it,The 375 is no more kick than a 30-30, or 35 marlin,I am in the markett for an older style 45-70,It kicks, but its  different from the quick jolt of the 444, the 45-70 is a smoother ,longer kick,Its kinda like a 3006, and 270,they look the same bullit wise, but the 06 will kick the crap out of you, the 270 doesnt,Same with a 300 win mag, and 7mm mag ,the 7 mag will kick the crap out of you, the 300 kicks but its not that unbearable , jaw breaking kick,How much are you willing to pay for a 375 Marlin???         Tommy   770 570 2704


----------



## weagle

I've owned several lever guns in .375 winchester (3) marllins and (2) savage 99's.  As much as I like the .35 remington I think the .375 is the best of the levergun rounds.  It ups the ante on Smackdown and it doesn't beat you up like the .444 and .45-70.  My current .375 is a marlin 30TK that was originally a 30-30 and I sent it out to Jesse Ocumpaugh and had it rebored to .375.   While my handloads are only a little more powerful than the factory loads, It possible to turn the .375 into a sure nuff powerhouse.

Weagle


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Seaweaver has a 375 and he loves the thing...I guess they can not be all that bad...


----------



## gordylew

quit messing around and come over to the .348 Win camp.
But you'll have to change your handle and  have to wear a red prom dress until some else becomes low person on the totem pole.


----------



## duckbill

I've got one and love it.  It has tons of "thump" without beating up the shooter.  It favors the handloader, for sure.  For anything you are going to encounter in the southeast, the 375 will handle with authority.  The 444 is an awesome cartridge, but I just don't feel the need for that much "punch" down here.  
I've yet to kill a deer with mine, but have dropped many a hog.  It flattens them .


----------



## 257 roberts

gordylew said:


> quit messing around and come over to the .348 Win camp.
> But you'll have to change your handle and  have to wear a red prom dress until some else becomes low person on the totem pole.



Man that is NICE!!!!!!!!!!    always wanted one.


----------



## Marlin_444

*.348*



gordylew said:


> quit messing around and come over to the .348 Win camp.
> But you'll have to change your handle and  have to wear a red prom dress until some else becomes low person on the totem pole.



Dang son, if I was as rich as sone I could buy me one of them high dollar Winchester Model 71 everyone prizes so much...

I'll give the .375 a whirl for a while...  I just baught a new Prom Dress (Gold'ish) for my daughters prom...  Prolly coulda picked up a Model 71 for that price...

Anyway...  Can't wait to shoot the .375...

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## boneboy96

257 roberts said:


> Man that is NICE!!!!!!!!!!    always wanted one.



257...didn't figure you for wanting a red prom dress!


----------



## Buzz

I don't really think the .444 Marlin kicks that bad and between three different triple fours, I haven't been without one since 1991.   It is certainly more gun than a .375 Winchester, but that doesn't mean it has to be loaded to the gills either.   It's a very flexible cartridge and can be loaded down to around .44 Magnum level and loaded up to be quite a bit stronger than the .375 Winchester.   A good decelerator pad on the Marlin rifle goes a long way towards making the .444 Marlin pleasant to shoot.   Certainly if you are a handloader, the bullet selection for the .444 is far greater and usually much cheaper.   The Remington 240g factory loads are plenty adequate and they produce about 21 ft/lbs of recoil in an 8# gun.   That's about the same as a 180g .30-06 loading, and most people don't find that too bad.

I don't really find the "felt" recoil to be any worse than my Savage M99 in .308 Winchester, but then again the M99 has a steel buttpad and that certainly changes the feeling.

Now my Guide Gun with Level II 405g loads -> that hurts with that puny little stock.


----------



## 257 roberts

boneboy96 said:


> 257...didn't figure you for wanting a red prom dress!



IF I could use that 71 I'd hunt opening day with that red dress AND let you that pictures


----------



## gordylew

257 roberts said:


> IF I could use that 71 I'd hunt opening day with that red dress AND let you that pictures



This can be arranged!


----------



## Lead Poison

*444 all the way!*

Between these two, I'd take a Marlin 444 ANY day of the week over a 375 Win.


----------



## holton27596

love my 444, especially with garrett or buffalo bore 300 grain bullets. Recoil is not bad.


----------



## Marlin_444

257 roberts said:


> IF I could use that 71 I'd hunt opening day with that red dress AND let you that pictures



Good Lord...

Sump'n might get Kilt






Line us up Gordylew!!!


----------



## seaweaver

I've never shot a 444, but I owned a xlr for 2 weeks! Much bigger gun. I just was not ready to start hand loading for it.
When I do get one it will be the first issue w/ the bishop stock.
Until my .35 gets back from marlin the .375 is the go to gun for hog work.

Gordy when I hold a sheet of paper up on the scope of your gun as a straight edge, there appears to be a decidedly flaccid downward droop to it. I suppose the red dress straightens it out?

cw


----------



## gordylew

[
Gordy when I hold a sheet of paper up on the scope of your gun as a straight edge, there appears to be a decidedly flaccid downward droop to it. I suppose the red dress straightens it out?

cw[/QUOTE]


Must be a camera issue.  my scope is not flaccid. it's as straight and stiff as a Scottish shillelagh


----------



## Larry Rooks

Unless you already own one, I'd go with the 444.  I have tried to get a 375 Win but the few places that have one want new 2008 prices for a well used gun, 750.00 and up.
You can buy brand new 444 for way less than that.  My 444 works great on deer and hog too


----------



## csam

I have not shot a .444, but understand the recoil is a little stiff.  

I do have a .375 marlin and have to say it is a great woods cartridge.  Guns are expensive, but you only live once.  I do not have experience with other renowned woods cartridges like the .35 rem, but I can say the .375 win kicks like a 30-30 (really!) and hits like a tone of bricks and leaves a big hole.  

I took i to the range with some friends after hunting with them.  he was shooting a savage 30-06 and always complained that it kicked like a mule.  he looked at my .375 and figured it must recoil like getting huit with a truck.  I kept up telling him that it did not, that was amazingly mild, and finally convinced hin to take a few shots and he was amazed.  Really couldn't tell it from a 30-30.  now it hits like a fat bullet .308 out to 100 -150 yds


----------



## Marlin_444

*.375 -vs-*



gordylew said:


> [
> Gordy when I hold a sheet of paper up on the scope of your gun as a straight edge, there appears to be a decidedly flaccid downward droop to it. I suppose the red dress straightens it out?
> cw




Must be a camera issue.  my scope is not flaccid. it's as straight and stiff as a Scottish shillelagh[/QUOTE]

CW...  Only you could incorporate Flacid-ity in a discussion about scopes and red prom dresses...



Larry Rooks said:


> Unless you already own one, I'd go with the 444.  I have tried to get a 375 Win but the few places that have one want new 2008 prices for a well used gun, 750.00 and up.
> You can buy brand new 444 for way less than that.  My 444 works great on deer and hog too



Larry... Got at least 1 444 and will be taking delivery of my new (to me) Marlin 336 in .375 that I am picking up in a two gun trade for a 1895GS Non-Ported 45/70 (the other gun is a Like New Marlin Camp .45) - Right place, right time... Been shooting a 444 for years... I'll keep my wife (2nd one anyway) but I want a change in my Marlin, .375 is the new ticket...  Appreciate your input and insights...




csam said:


> I have not shot a .444, but understand the recoil is a little stiff.
> 
> I do have a .375 marlin and have to say it is a great woods cartridge.  Guns are expensive, but you only live once.  I do not have experience with other renowned woods cartridges like the .35 rem, but I can say the .375 win kicks like a 30-30 (really!) and hits like a tone of bricks and leaves a big hole.
> 
> I took i to the range with some friends after hunting with them.  he was shooting a savage 30-06 and always complained that it kicked like a mule.  he looked at my .375 and figured it must recoil like getting huit with a truck.  I kept up telling him that it did not, that was amazingly mild, and finally convinced hin to take a few shots and he was amazed.  Really couldn't tell it from a 30-30.  now it hits like a fat bullet .308 out to 100 -150 yds



Hey csam...  I hear those stories alot about comparisons to Marlins with "Pointy Guns" like 30-06 etc.   My Gun of choice is a 300 Win Mag, but maily wide open spaces (Clear Cuts, Powerlines); but I reserve my big Boomers for thick stuff...  I'll be given My New (to me) Marlin 336 in .375 this fall

Appreciate all the thoughts, suggestions and perspectives... Hope Gordylew takes care of his Flacid-ity Scope issues

Ron


----------



## weagle

The original Marlin .375's command a premium, but for $150 plus shipping you can have any marlin 30-30 rebored to .375 winchester or 38-55 (if you want nastalgia).  Here's the contact info: 

Jesse Ocumpaugh
715 South 6th St.
Cottage Grove, OR 97424

Phone: (541) 942-1342
Fax: (541) 942-7533

He did one for me and it shoots great.

Weagle


----------



## redneckcamo

readin this thread brings back an old memory of an ole dude named ''Big Bill''  he was a marlin 444 man all the way ....I was sightin in a 7 mag one day an he pulled up an broke out the big 444 an threw it across the hood .....said '' lemme show ya a real gun'' he let lead fly an then looked at me an said  ''what about that boy'' an I was just staring at him ...he said ''whats wrong with you '' I said man you are bleedin like a stuck hawg....the scope had laid him wide open an it was runnin done his forehead an on his shirt an he didnt even know it ... he took out his  hanky an just stood there bleedin ......a real person an redneck ole Big Bill was .....if it was my choice too make I say  ...444.... imho


----------



## 257 roberts

gordylew said:


> This can be arranged!



Let me know and 'll get my arrows fletched to match the dress


----------



## Marlin_444

OK, so I can get a Good Punch with a 375...  

Thanks all!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Deal died on my .375...  (Busted Gun Stock Issue); so I am picking up a Donor 30-30 from jpfistails (Thanks Jim) in a trade... 

Gonna use weagle's guy to "Upgrade" my 30-30 to a .375... 

Just what I need, another project...

Ron


----------



## dgr416

*375 marlin vs 444 marlin.*

I would buy a big bore 94 in 375 winchester if I was going to fool with the 375 winchester.I have had 4 of them still have two.Its fun to shoot and very easy to reload.I need to try mine on deer.Its my camper truck gun in Alaska .I figure alot of people wouldnt want to shoot a bear off of me with my 416 rem mag that is what i usually use.Its alot of fun to shoot the 375 winchester no kick and has alot more power than a 30-30.You can get one on gunbroker for about $650 or less.


----------



## Marlin_444

dgr416 said:


> I would buy a big bore 94 in 375 winchester if I was going to fool with the 375 winchester.I have had 4 of them still have two.Its fun to shoot and very easy to reload.I need to try mine on deer.Its my camper truck gun in Alaska .I figure alot of people wouldnt want to shoot a bear off of me with my 416 rem mag that is what i usually use.Its alot of fun to shoot the 375 winchester no kick and has alot more power than a 30-30.You can get one on gunbroker for about $650 or less.



Yep, gonna pick up my "Donor" 336 30-30, have it bore-d out to .375 for $150.00, so I'll have a Custom Shooter with about $400.00 in it...  

Thanks for your insights...  Take it easy in AK... 

Ron


----------



## North-Woods

*Marlin 375*

I've been collect marlins for over 35 years.  I have both the 375 and 444.  I,ve take large deer and hogs with both.  The 375 is by far the one I pickup everytime I go. Mine loves the 220 gr ammo.  I just bought a lead sled gun rest and now I can cover all shoot with a dime.


----------



## bigbore

I bought a Marlin 336 .375win back in the late70's or early 80's. It shot tight groups with the 200gr, the 250's didn't shoot as tight. I needed money worse than the gun and I sold it. I wish I still had it. Maybe I'll get another or have one rebored.


----------



## PapasonD

Howdy eveyone, is there still a demand for a Marlin Model 375 these days.  Most posts are a couple years old. Saw a couple used for sale on the various auction sites for almost $700. I have one and am considering selling it. Not sure yet. It's only had 7 boxes of ammo through it. I bought it new, sighted it in with a scope taken from my 7mm, plinked,  reloaded 2 boxes, plinked again  all  within 6 months and it has set in my safe ever since. I think I bought it in 1982 ish.  
I guess my question is, is there a market for this rifle anymore?


----------



## leoparddog

There is always a market for the classic leverguns.  There is (was?) a dedicated levergun forum that I used to hang out on.   You won't have a problem finding a buyer


----------



## Big7

*Ballistic Comparison Tool*



Marlin_444 said:


> OK, so I can get a Good Punch with a 375...
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Ron



Go HERE:
http://www.ammoguide.com/

Then follow the link to HERE:
http://www.ammoguide.com/cgi-bin/bcompare.cgi?sn=LMGaHvOxQY

Scroll down to where you put in the info.
(you may have to "enter as a demo user" on some
pages) it is FREE!

Plug in your bullet...
and you can run several to compare or just get the info on the one you want.

If you "join" you can get to other places on this site...
"members handloads", etc... I think it is $12.00 per
year or something like that. IT IS WORTH THE MONEY..

This site should be a "sticky".
_*Would answer a LOT of questions often asked on GON*_.


----------

